# Ogólne > Badania >  wyniki USG

## martynka_966

Witam.Ostatnio byłam na badaniu USG stawu ramiennego.Wynik jest następujący: Cech wysięku w stawie ramiennym nie widać. Zarysy nasady bliższej kości ramiennej gładkie. Pierścień rotatorów zwykłej grubości o prawidłowej echogeniczności. Kaletka podbarkowa pogrubiała z cechami śladowego wysięku. Cech ciasnoty podbarkowej nie widać. Ścięgno głowy długiej dwugłowego ramienia zmian nie wykazuje. Staw barkowo-obojczykowy zmian nie wykazuje, w badaniu dynamicznym stabilny.
Nerw łokciowy na poziomie rowka nerwu łokciowego o polu powierzchni 10mm2 jak w zespole usidlenia na tym poziomie, w badaniu dynamicznym nie dochodzi do szczytu nadkłykcia. Innych zmian w obrębie nerwu łokciowego od poziomu nadgarstka do poziomu 1/2 ramienia nie widać.
Chciałabym się dowiedzić czy nerw łokciowy jest uszkodzony i w jakim stopniu oraz o ewentualne dalsze leczenie.

----------

